# القراصنة" يغلقون موقع الكنيسة الكاثوليكية



## الملك العقرب (29 ديسمبر 2008)

القراصنة" يغلقون موقع الكنيسة الكاثوليكية 
*






من أشهر المواقع العربية المسيحية 
*​​
*كتب جمال جرجس المزاحم*
*تعرض الموقع الرسمى للكنيسة الكاثوليكية "موقع كنيسة الإسكندرية القبطى الكاثوليكى"، إلى هجوم من مجموعة أطلقت على نفسها "جماعة أسود السنة"، وهم جماعة سعودية. 

وأدى الهجوم إلى توقف البث على الموقع لمدة 5 أيام، وتلف جميع الموضوعات التى تمتلكها الكنسية، الأمر الذى أدى إلى نقل الموقع من السرفر الكندى إلى سرفر أمريكى بعد التدمير الذى تعرض له.

من جانبه قال الأب د. يوأنس لحظى جيد رئيس تحرير الموقع وسكرتير أول سفارة الفاتيكان، فى تصرح خاص لليوم السابع، إن موقع كنيسة الإسكندرية القبطى الكاثوليكى، هو موقع يعرض أخبار الكنيسة الكاثوليكية والفكر القبطى الكاثوليكى، وأخبار طائفة الأقباط الكاثوليك بمصر، وأضاف "أن الموقع يعتمد على طريقة الاعتدالية والموضوعية البعيدة عن الهجوم أو التعصب". مشيراً إلى أن الموقع يحمل مقالات كثيرة لأقلام مسيحية وغير مسيحية، لكاثوليك ولغير الكاثوليك.

وأوضح الأب يوأنس، أن الموقع انطلق من ثلاث سنوات، وحقق نجاح منقطع النظير جعله واحدا من أشهر المواقع العربية المسيحية، وقد زاره أكثر من أربعة ملايين وخمسة آلاف شخص فى أقل من ثلاث سنوات، واستطاع أن يصل الكنيسة القبطية بمصر، بالكنيسة الكاثوليكية الجامعة بكل العالم، مقدما فكرا ومحبة وانفتاحا. 

وأنهى الأب حديثه متسائلاً: لماذا تقوم هذه المجموعة المريضة بتخصيص أشخاص منذ عدة شهور لا شغل لهم سوى مهاجمة المواقع المسيحية وتعطيلها؟، ولماذا هذا الموقع الذى لم يهاجم مطلقا ديناً أو طائفة أو شخصاً؟، فهل يظنون أنهم بهذا الأسلوب يدافعون عن دينهم، ولكن أى دين هذا الذى يدافع عنه بمهاجمة الآخرين؟!*​


----------



## fouad78 (29 ديسمبر 2008)

الملك العقرب قال:


> *وأنهى الأب حديثه متسائلاً: لماذا تقوم هذه المجموعة المريضة بتخصيص أشخاص منذ عدة شهور لا شغل لهم سوى مهاجمة المواقع المسيحية وتعطيلها؟، ولماذا هذا الموقع الذى لم يهاجم مطلقا ديناً أو طائفة أو شخصاً؟، فهل يظنون أنهم بهذا الأسلوب يدافعون عن دينهم، ولكن أى دين هذا الذى يدافع عنه بمهاجمة الآخرين؟!*​



فرغت منهم الحجج العقلية فيلجأون إلى العنف
ميرسي كتير عالموضوع والرب يحمي أبناؤوا من كل أذية وشر​


----------



## BITAR (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*اناس مرضى*
*لا يحاولون حتى*
*فهم  الاخر*
*وليس قبول الاخر*
*ربنا يرحمنا*​


----------



## man4truth (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*هما ما عندهمش الا الارهاب الاسلامى كما علىمهم محمدهم​*


----------



## الملك العقرب (29 ديسمبر 2008)

fouad78 قال:


> فرغت منهم الحجج العقلية فيلجأون إلى العنف​
> 
> ميرسي كتير عالموضوع والرب يحمي أبناؤوا من كل أذية وشر​


عزيزي ده شعب يسوق الارهاب فماذا تنتظر منهم


----------



## الملك العقرب (29 ديسمبر 2008)

bitar قال:


> *اناس مرضى*
> 
> *لا يحاولون حتى*
> *فهم الاخر*
> ...


 امين يا رب انا صالي للرب ان نجتمع سويا و نرد عليهم ردة تعرفهم من نحن اننا لا نستخدم قوتنا في التدمير و لكن في البناء و لكن انا لي راي هل تسمع عن الطلقات التحزيرية فلنطلق عليهم طلقات تحزيرية تعرفهم فقط من نحن شكرا يا بيتر علي ردك الجميل


----------



## الملك العقرب (29 ديسمبر 2008)

man4truth قال:


> *هما ما عندهمش الا الارهاب الاسلامى كما علىمهم محمدهم​*


 
يا سيدي كويس ان عندهم حاجة يقدموها بدل ما يبقي مفيش خالص كدا مرسي يا باشا علي ردك الجميل


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*حاجه مش جديده عليهم

بدل ما يردوا بالكلام وبالحوار بيردوا زي ماعلمهم رسولهم

اسلوب الارهاب والتهديد

ربنا يرحمنا

شكرا علي الخبر
​*


----------



## الملك العقرب (30 ديسمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *حاجه مش جديده عليهم​*
> 
> *بدل ما يردوا بالكلام وبالحوار بيردوا زي ماعلمهم رسولهم*​
> *اسلوب الارهاب والتهديد*​
> ...


عندك حق مرسي يا جميل علي ردك الجميل


----------



## المزاحم (31 ديسمبر 2008)

ربنا يرحمنا منهم وكل سنة وانتم طيبين


----------



## الملك العقرب (1 يناير 2009)

امين مزاحم و انتا طيب يا باشا


----------



## Rosetta (1 يناير 2009)

*مش بعيدة عنهم يعني.. اللي بيفجر و بيقتل و بيضرب.. و بتعامل مع الدماء و قتل الارواح البريئة.. بيطلع منهم اكتر من هيك.. ربنا يهديهم..
مرسي على الموضوع الملك العقرب.. *


----------



## SALVATION (1 يناير 2009)

_ربنا يحافظ على كل عمل لنشر الكلمة
ويوحد الكلمة فى العالم كلة​_


----------



## farou2 (2 يناير 2009)

فعلا اي دفاع عن دين ياتي بالقرصنة والدمار الرب يرحم وينور العقول​


----------



## الملك العقرب (2 يناير 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *مش بعيدة عنهم يعني.. اللي بيفجر و بيقتل و بيضرب.. و بتعامل مع الدماء و قتل الارواح البريئة.. بيطلع منهم اكتر من هيك.. ربنا يهديهم..*
> *مرسي على الموضوع الملك العقرب.. *


 صلون من اجلهم ان فتح الرب عيونهم مرسي يا قمر علي ردك الجميل


----------



## الملك العقرب (2 يناير 2009)

farou2 قال:


> فعلا اي دفاع عن دين ياتي بالقرصنة والدمار الرب يرحم وينور العقول​


 هذا هو الاسم و هؤلاء هم المسلمين و ربنا يرحمنا من هؤلاء المسمون مجازا بشر  مرسي يا عزيزي علي الرد


----------



## أَمَة (5 يناير 2009)

الملك العقرب قال:


> ​
> * لماذا تقوم هذه المجموعة المريضة بتخصيص أشخاص منذ عدة شهور لا شغل لهم سوى مهاجمة المواقع المسيحية وتعطيلها؟ *​




*لأن ال "ألله" المزيف الذي يعبدوه يخاف الإله الحقيقي 
فيُخَيْل له أنه قادر على القضاء عليه​*
*



ولكن أى دين هذا الذى يدافع عنه بمهاجمة الآخرين؟!

أنقر للتوسيع...

* ​* الدين المزيف التابع لإله مزيف*​ 
​


----------



## peace_86 (9 يناير 2009)

وليش مستغربين؟؟؟
اللي كان يقتل الناس بسيفه عال24 ساعة... مش بعيدة يكون احد اتباعه يغلق "احدى" المواقع المسيحية..

يا يسوع ارحم..


----------



## peace_86 (9 يناير 2009)

وليش مستغربين؟؟؟
اللي كان يقتل الناس بسيفه عال24 ساعة... مش بعيدة يكون احد اتباعه يغلق "احدى" المواقع المسيحية..

يا يسوع ارحم..


----------



## الملك العقرب (11 يناير 2009)

أمة قال:


> [/color][/size]
> 
> *لأن ال "ألله" المزيف الذي يعبدوه يخاف الإله الحقيقي *
> *فيُخَيْل له أنه قادر على القضاء عليه*​
> ...


رد جميل يا امه بجد ربنا يبارك في حياتك


----------



## احمس (11 يناير 2009)

المسلمين يا عيني مش عارفين يردوا علي اي حاجه مفيش قدامهم غير السيف و الارهاب و بالذات بتوع السعوديه لانهم اغبي شعوب ربنا خلقها للاسف ديه مش اساءه السعوديين غبائهم فاق الاساطير و التخلف و الارهاب اصبح شئ يفتخر به كل سعودي شكرا للموضوع


----------



## الملك العقرب (12 يناير 2009)

احمس قال:


> المسلمين يا عيني مش عارفين يردوا علي اي حاجه مفيش قدامهم غير السيف و الارهاب و بالذات بتوع السعوديه لانهم اغبي شعوب ربنا خلقها للاسف ديه مش اساءه السعوديين غبائهم فاق الاساطير و التخلف و الارهاب اصبح شئ يفتخر به كل سعودي شكرا للموضوع


 بص يا احمس غباء السوعدين ملوش علاقة باصلهم العربي فقط بس ياعيني عشتهم في الاسلام فترة طويلة بس لما ربنا بياخد باديهم و يدخل قلبهم نور المسيح الروح القدس بتثبت فيهم و بيرشدهم للحق مرسي يا باشا علي ردك الجميل


----------



## يوستيكا (22 يناير 2009)

> وأنهى الأب حديثه متسائلاً: لماذا تقوم هذه المجموعة المريضة بتخصيص أشخاص منذ عدة شهور لا شغل لهم سوى مهاجمة المواقع المسيحية وتعطيلها؟، ولماذا هذا الموقع الذى لم يهاجم مطلقا ديناً أو طائفة أو شخصاً؟، فهل يظنون أنهم بهذا الأسلوب يدافعون عن دينهم، ولكن أى دين هذا الذى يدافع عنه بمهاجمة الآخرين؟!



ده الطبيعي بتاعهم يا كينج  مش جديد عليهم 
ربنا يرحمنا يا باشا


----------



## الملك العقرب (23 يناير 2009)

يوستيكا قال:


> ده الطبيعي بتاعهم يا كينج مش جديد عليهم
> ربنا يرحمنا يا باشا


 
و علي راي المثل كل شي متوقع في ارض العرب رحمتك يا ربي مرسي يا قمر علي الرد الجميل


----------



## علاء حسن (26 يناير 2009)

man4truth قال:


> *هما ما عندهمش الا الارهاب الاسلامى كما علىمهم محمدهم​*



*اصل على ايام سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم ال كان فيه مواقع و انترنت ههههههههههه   حاجه غريبه واللهى !!!ههههههههههه*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 يناير 2009)

علاء حسن قال:


> *اصل على ايام سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم ال كان فيه مواقع و انترنت ههههههههههه   حاجه غريبه واللهى !!!ههههههههههه*




*علي ايام محمد كان فيه سيوف وخناجر ورماح


ولا نسيت الغزوات والفتوحات الاسلاميه


لو نست روح اقرا في كتبكم وانت تتاكد


وبلاش تريقه مره تانيه علي اي عضو​*


----------



## kalimooo (26 يناير 2009)

fouad78 قال:


> فرغت منهم الحجج العقلية فيلجأون إلى العنف
> ميرسي كتير عالموضوع والرب يحمي أبناؤوا من كل أذية وشر​






اصلا" هي الحجج العقلية موجودة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## john2 (26 يناير 2009)

*شكرا لك على تعبك*


----------



## الملك العقرب (27 يناير 2009)

john2 قال:


> *شكرا لك على تعبك*


 العفو يا بركة ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## johna&jesus (3 أبريل 2009)

_لا بجد انت انسان جميل ربنا يخليك لينا كدا وتكونسبب نعمة لينا كلنا ​_


----------



## ponponayah (3 أبريل 2009)

لازم يكونو بالعقلية دى مش ولاد محمد
واحد كان بيموت الناس على مزاجو عاوز ولادة يكونو اية 
طبعا ارهابيين وقراصنة 
ميرسى على الخبر


----------



## spider2010 (4 أبريل 2009)

ربنا موجود


----------



## الملك العقرب (4 أبريل 2009)

مرسي يا اخوتي علي الدود الجميلة ديه ربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------



## christianbible5 (6 أبريل 2009)

*الله ينور عقولهم*

*نصلي للرب ليحمي هذا المنتدى الكريم وجميع منتدياتنا الغالية.*

*الرب معكم*


----------



## الملك العقرب (7 أبريل 2009)

christianbible5 قال:


> *الله ينور عقولهم*
> 
> *نصلي للرب ليحمي هذا المنتدى الكريم وجميع منتدياتنا الغالية.*
> 
> *الرب معكم*


 
امين يا رب


----------



## lion_heart (7 أبريل 2009)

> *لماذا تقوم هذه المجموعة المريضة بتخصيص أشخاص منذ عدة شهور لا شغل لهم سوى مهاجمة المواقع المسيحية وتعطيلها؟، *


​ 
انا معترض على تسميتهم بي اشخاص لانهم ليسو بشريين بل حيوانات اسلامية لا تميز بين اي شيء ​ 
على فكرة معظم مواقعنا بتتعرض للتهكير و الاغلاق و لكن ما الفادة يا مسلمين فنحن هدمنا الاسلام و القرآن ​ 
و الهكم اللذي تعبدونه لاننا اعطينا السلطان من رب المجد السيد المسيح ان نغلب الشيطان و ندمره​ 
و لن نتوقف و لو سكرتو موقع فهناك الاف المواقع تفتح يوميااااااا و تفضح الاسلام 

لا تحزنو اخوتي الاحباء هذه 

من علامات نهاية الاسلام ​


----------



## الملك العقرب (7 أبريل 2009)

yaso3 rabie قال:


> انا معترض على تسميتهم بي اشخاص لانهم ليسو بشريين بل حيوانات اسلامية لا تميز بين اي شيء ​
> على فكرة معظم مواقعنا بتتعرض للتهكير و الاغلاق و لكن ما الفادة يا مسلمين فنحن هدمنا الاسلام و القرآن ​
> و الهكم اللذي تعبدونه لاننا اعطينا السلطان من رب المجد السيد المسيح ان نغلب الشيطان و ندمره​
> و لن نتوقف و لو سكرتو موقع فهناك الاف المواقع تفتح يوميااااااا و تفضح الاسلام ​
> ...


 
يارب يا اخي عشان نخلص بقي و ننتهي من وجع الدماغ ده و نفضي لعبادتنا و صلاتنا  و حياتنا مع الله ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

